# And some more:))



## drizzt (Jun 10, 2007)

Cilnia humeralis from Rob thx again)

L2 now, L3 soon












Ceratomantis saussuri, snowflake


----------



## dannyboy (Jun 10, 2007)

awsome, how many of the second ones you gto, and i got two clinias from rob aswell they soo cool


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow Drizzt, more great pictures!! :shock:


----------



## Jenn (Jun 10, 2007)

awesome!!! They are cute!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 10, 2007)

Awesome pictures! I wish I had that capability.


----------

